# Помогите разобраться в моей ситуации (остеохондроз и протрузии)



## Olgalolo (13 Май 2019)

Добрый день, уважаемые специалисты!
Помогите , пожалуйста, разобраться в моей ситуации:
12 лет назад у меня была травма шейного отдела, у косметолога упала поднятая спинка кушетки, на которой находился мой вверх спины, отдача была в затылок , потом я долго занималась шеей , ходила на массажи и на мануальную  и все нормализовалось и думать про шею забыла .
Чуть больше чем месяц назад пошла на тайский массаж всего тела , в конце были элементы мануальной терапии. Через несколько дней у меня возникло головокружение  и периодически прострелы в шеи, голова стала как в тумане. Меня что-то дернуло и я сделала еще 2 -ва массажа воротниковой зоны после последнего меня накрыло, сильное головокружение и помутнение зрения. Меня очень напугало такое состояние, сначала клонило сильно в сон, потом, видимо из-за переживаний о своем состояние , сильная сухость во рту, жажда, сон сбился, спазмы шеи и головы, ложилась спать , а затылок каменный, пульс стучит в затылке, вегетососудистые проявления, головокружения.

Помогите разобраться, что мне следует делать, чтобы быстрей нормализовать свое состояние? Какой правильный диагноз? Это срыв компенсации ?

Исследования прикрепляю.

  

Невролог прописал уколы мексидол и актовеган, таблетки сирдалуд и мануальную, но я сначала пошла на грубую технику мануальной, правили атлант, не уверена, что это пошло мне на пользу.. Потом нашла мягкого мануального терапевта, он ставил мне диск в грудном отделе. Сейчас хожу на иголки.


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2019)

@Olgalolo, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Olgalolo (13 Май 2019)

@La murr, спасибо, загрузила.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Май 2019)

Никаких протрузий и близко нет.
Мексидол и  Актовегин и даром не нужен.
Лучше бы вы записались на приём к врачам-консультантам Форума Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу, нежели лечиться у "жестких" и "мягких" мануальных терапевтов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2019)

> Меня очень напугало такое состояние, сначала клонило сильно в сон, потом, видимо из-за переживаний о своем состояние , сильная сухость во рту, жажда, сон сбился, спазмы шеи и головы, ложилась спать , а затылок каменный, пульс стучит в затылке, вегетососудистые проявления, головокружения.


А по снимкам и УЗИ, нормально. Сколиоз, наверняка миофасциальный синдром, ВСД,
А что с щитовидной?


----------



## Olgalolo (13 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, сдавала в то же время, вроде все ок с щитавидкой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2019)

И хорошо. Я бы и антитела назначил.

Опишите жалобы на сегодня.


----------



## Olgalolo (13 Май 2019)

Спазм шеи ближе к вечеру начинается с ним подкатывает общая тревожность. Сон сбился, чуткий стал, через день кручусь , если затылок каменеет и в нем стучит пульс пью сирдалуд и засыпаю через 20-30 мин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2019)

Все перечисленное больше похоже на паническое состояние, чем на боли от позвоночника.
К психоневрологу надо


----------



## AIR (13 Май 2019)

Olgalolo написал(а):


> Помогите разобраться, что мне следует делать, чтобы быстрей нормализовать свое состояние? Какой правильный диагноз? Это срыв компенсации ?


Судя по написанному снизу:


Olgalolo написал(а):


> Меня что-то дернуло и я сделала еще 2 -ва массажа воротниковой зоны после последнего меня накрыло, сильное головокружение и помутнение зрения. Меня очень напугало такое состояние, сначала клонило сильно в сон, потом, видимо из-за переживаний о своем состояние , сильная сухость во рту, жажда, сон сбился, спазмы шеи и головы, ложилась спать , а затылок каменный, пульс стучит в затылке, вегетососудистые проявления, головокружения.


Произошло раздражение симпатического ганглия.. Поэтому:


Olgalolo написал(а):


> и мануальную, но я сначала пошла на грубую технику мануальной, правили атлант, не уверена, что это пошло мне на пользу.. Потом нашла мягкого мануального терапевта, он ставил мне диск в грудном отделе.


Такое лечение не совсем то, что нужно..


Olgalolo написал(а):


> Сейчас хожу на иголки.


Это может быть полезно, но очень зависит от квалификации специалиста.. Ипльзуются осторожно общие, регионарные точки..


----------



## Olgalolo (14 Май 2019)

@AIR, а как лечить , если не иголки ?
Или только время в этой ситуации лечит ?

Хочу сказать , что до массажа неврастеником не была, совершенно здоровый и активный человек, занимающийся спортом, а тут развалилась .


----------



## BlackND (14 Май 2019)

я как не врач и который через это прошел предложил бы ограничиться Медицинскими массажами направленными на проработку мышц с Уточнением, что проблема там (мне в поликлинике посмотрели описание рентгена ШОП с пробами и отказались делать массаж на ШЕЮ потому что там были не стабильности) и чтобы они были аккуратны. Заниматься зарядкой и ЛФК, Бассеин, Цигун (8 кусков парчи) - спасибо огромное доктору АИР с данного форума за прекрасную рекомендацию оно меня почти вытащило, и прочее, регулярность прежде всего. Санаторно-курортное лечение - я ездил в КАРАЧИ на грязи их там не жалеют заливают прямо хочу еще мне понравилось.)). правильное питание по возможности и витаминки и травки для успокоения аля ромашка и пустырник. (поначалу когда у меня спазм в голове был ощущения было что сильно зажмурился глаза открыл, а это напряжение не проходит я толком не мог спать потому что мозг не понимал что надо отключиться- это было жутко, и вылез я только на пустырнике через пару недель в какой то момент просто пух и спазм прошел.) до сих пор сильно жмуриться очкую. Я сначала и 300 метров пройти не мог у меня шею под затылком как кулаком зажимало и ноги не шли и голова кружилась адски, ощущение было что по голове веслом огрели..сейчас я плаваю по 700 метров раз в неделю стараюсь и тренажерка 3 раза в неделю все постепенно достигалось по часу..плюс у ПТ АД пропил пол года. Сон улучшился сны стали лучше. ДО сих пор в голове остались отголоски того спазма, но в основном остальное постепенно компенсируется и выравнивается. Как то так. А так обследовался вдоль и поперек денег уйму потратил. И только Доктор АИР адекватно мне тут объяснил и еще один доктор у нас в городе по снимкам все мне рассказал. Говорит можно помануалить но 100-% будет откат, можешь сам заниматься собой времени потребуется дольше, зато откаты будут не такие активные. я выбрал второй вариант.)


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2019)

Olgalolo написал(а):


> А как лечить , если не иголки ?


Сначала разобрать моё предположение с неврологом.  Если это так,  то неврологи обычно назначают препараты беладонны (с контролем эффекта конечно). Иглотерапевт должен быть знаком с принципами лечения ганглиопатий. 


Olgalolo написал(а):


> но я сначала пошла на грубую технику мануальной, правили атлант, не уверена, что это пошло мне на пользу..


Для ганглиопатий характерен "эффект памяти" , то есть реакция происходит в похожих на "стартовые" условиях.. но постепенно реактивность может усиливаться и расширяться. Наиболее  характерно постепенное нарастание симптомов до максимума и потом постепенное снижение при отсутствии эффекта от медикаментов. Поэтому, чтобы не спровоцировать ухудшение,  всё делается очень и очень мягко и осторожно с постоянной оценкой ответной реакции организма..  Как итог : лучше лечить времнем,  чем интенсивным массажем..


----------



## BlackND (14 Май 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Для ганглиопатий характерен "эффект памяти"



а под гаглиопатиями вы имеете ввиду раздражение это узла при котором аля в глазах темнеет сердце долбит, предобморочное состояние, полная картина ПА при нем вырисовывается?


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> под гаглиопатиями вы имеете ввиду раздражение это узла при котором аля в глазах темнеет сердце долбит, предобморочное состояние, полная картина ПА при нем вырисовывается?


В моей работе чаще пациенты с болевым сидромом , с преобладанием жгучего характера, постепенно нарастающего до максимума , не реагирующего на медикаменты, потом постепенно уменьшающегося..  Часто возникает вроде бы на ровном месте, но после стрессового воздействия, например сейчас ходит пациентка после мануального воздействия на фоне лабильности нервной системы. . Есть и другие примеры. Возникновение и ухудшение при возникновении схожей ситуации..


----------

